
World Models (the long version) - climate-code
https://adgefficiency.com/world-models/
======
PeterStuer
Side point on the AWS cost for the project.

Total spend was $3.648 over 11 months. For that amount you can tailor a pretty
powerful workstation these days, saving you quite a bit of AWS headaches and
overheads (and yes, potentially trading those for others, I know).

Still, this seems like a decent candidate for omitting the cloud as at first
sight I do not detect any asks that scream out cloud to me.

Thoughts?

~~~
ad404b8a372f2b9
I can't speak to the author's workflow but I also do ML research and I often
need heavy bursts of computation with long stretches of nothing in between. So
I might spend a few hundred bucks in a couple of days by using multiple very
powerful instances at the same time. Even if the cost ends up being the same
as a workstation over a year, when it matters the cloud gives me results
faster than a workstation would and this enables fast iteration over ideas.

~~~
PeterStuer
Bursting is definitely a point. It wasn't clear to me from the data at first
glance whether this was used here.

------
backpropaganda
World Models is a good paper, but is definitely not the top three most
significant RL papers.

~~~
Sureai
Which are the top three mist significant RL papers?

~~~
johnmoberg
Other than the AlphaZero papers and DQN, maybe TRPO? (assuming we're talking
about deep RL)

